# Thinker at twelve and a half years old



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I groomed the old gent today, and I must say I LOVE the snap on combs!!!! I have never used them in my life before but decided to invest in the whole set of stainless steel. I have been putting him into a kennel clip because it has been too hard on him to stand long enough to be scissored. But using the combs is no different than clipping his legs down with a #5 or #7.

For those of you who do not know, this sweet old man came to live with me when my Mother was killed in a car accident in 2007 and left 4 Spoos behind. I was with her when his litter was whelped and have known him his entire life so my Mom had always said if anything happened to her, he was to live with me. While with my Mom he sired over 35 litters. Bibelot Poodles still has frozen semen so he continues to become a Daddy to this day. He is a lovely old boy and we love him dearly. A living connection to my Mother.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

what a handsome older gentleman, you are lucky to have each other


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Cavon. I agree. We are very lucky to have one another!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome gentleman!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> What a handsome gentleman!!!


Thank you! We think so too! And just as nice in temperament as he is to look at. A kind old soul!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Arreau, I have been to your website and being a "Big Red" owner I must say, your spoos are georgeous!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cavon said:


> Arreau, I have been to your website and being a "Big Red" owner I must say, your spoos are georgeous!


Thank you VERY much! That is very kind of you!

Plumcrazy's Lucybug is one of my babies, and Trilliums two girls are co-owned by Trillium and myself. Lucy's litter turns a year old today! Hard to believe how fast time goes!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awwwww! Sweet old Thinker!!! Love pic number one!! Give him an extra special smooch from his North Dakota fans!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> What a handsome guy!


He is indeed. Thank you Rockporters. His eyes are getting very cloudy and the grooming takes a lot out of him. It is very sad to see him getting old. But, what a life this boy has had!!!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

He reminds me of my girl Taffy, maybe it is his expression or his face. She was 12 1/2 when she passed a couple weeks ago   She was a red like many of yours.

The story of your mom is touching and tragic, I can see how you and Thinker help each other. 

Can you explain to me what the snap on combs are? I do not have a real grasp on the grooming thing, but I am trying to learn.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sutton Bend said:


> He reminds me of my girl Taffy, maybe it is his expression or his face. She was 12 1/2 when she passed a couple weeks ago   She was a red like many of yours.
> 
> The story of your mom is touching and tragic, I can see how you and Thinker help each other.
> 
> Can you explain to me what the snap on combs are? I do not have a real grasp on the grooming thing, but I am trying to learn.


I am so sorry to hear about Taffy. It must still be so raw. I am dreading the day and can so relate!!!

On Pet Edge there is a set of snap on Stainless steel combs. They will finish the coat to varying lengths, as long as the dog is freshly bathed and perfectly brushed out. You pick the length you want and just run the clipper with a #30 blade with the comb attachment over it and presto! Done. All you have to do after that is round off the ankles. I will get some photos of the combs and post them here.

In all honesty, I prefer to "rough" the dog first, getting rid of as much excess coat as possible, bathing, then finishing. Doing it with the combs, you are bathing and drying a lot of coat that is going to be coming off anyway. But this worked well for Thinker, because he cannot tolerate standing long enough to be scissored much, and this leaves him with a nice finish on the legs instead of his elderly, skinny old legs being completely naked.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A couple more of the old guy.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

For those of you who do not know, this sweet old man came to live with me when my Mother was killed in a car accident in 2007 and left 4 Spoos behind. I was with her when his litter was whelped and have known him his entire life so my Mom had always said if anything happened to her, he was to live with me. While with my Mom he sired over 35 litters. Bibelot Poodles still has frozen semen so he continues to become a Daddy to this day. He is a lovely old boy and we love him dearly. A living connection to my Mother.[/QUOTE]

Cherrie:

I am so sorry for your loss. Nothing more painful than loosing a parent , child and dog. 
I am glad he ended up with you as everyone here can see he looks awsome for his age.

Susan Fraser of Bibelot has lovely standards. My foundation female who died at 16 years of age, had Bibelot Tall Dark N'Handsome on both maternal and paternal side of her pedigree and this dog figures prominently in numerous pedigrees internationally.

He looks beautiful and well cared for.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

She definitely leaves a big hole in our lives! My first Spoo, and such an amazing girl. She really tried hard to anticipate what we wanted, sometimes before we even knew what we wanted! She did not suffer, and was happy to the end. Coupled with a life well lived, it makes the whole thing bearable- but just!

Four kids at home keeps me busy and distracted and that helps too.

Thanks for the comb information- I am going to try to groom by myself, once I don't need show grooming anymore.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Awwwww! Sweet old Thinker!!! Love pic number one!! Give him an extra special smooch from his North Dakota fans!!


Thank you my Barbie! It will be my pleasure to give the old feller an extra smooch for you folks!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

He sure does look lovely as usual. That comb think is great. 

It was so much fun to see him daughter at the booth in Markham at the dog show. His kids sure do resemble him.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's such a handsome ol' gent! He looks younger than his years and I am sure that can be attributed to the love and care that you have given him over the years. His color is amazing too. You are so lucky to have something that connects you to your mom. Enjoy every second you have with him!
_


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

What a handsome boy! I hope Buddy looks that good in a few years!!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a sweet boy. You can just see it in his eyes. He really is a handsome gentleman. I wouldn't have guessed his age. I only hope mine live as long.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Thinker looks so content and wise at the same time. He was so fortunate to have you, and you him, in your mother's passing. He's such a handsome fellow.

May every day with him bring you great joy and sweet memories of your mother. He looks wonderful for a 12 year old :hug:.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

He is so gorgeous! Twelve and a half! He doesn't look a day past eight! lol...

You have such beautiful spoos Arreau!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

pudel luv said:


> May every day with him bring you great joy and sweet memories of your mother. He looks wonderful for a 12 year old :hug:.


I couldn't have said it better myself...


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

You did a great job on him. It is tough grooming seniors. I shaved my samoyed cross laying down as he got older. Same thing couldn't stand long. But he loved the attention. Your boy has such cool color. He looks as though he is glowing with a blue tinge in those last pictures. Very neat!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I love his color. I wish Nickel will turn out to be a handsome gentleman like Thinker. 

p.s. He doesn't look like he's twelve.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

He is such a handsome guy.
Like Harrison Ford (and Sting IMO), he gets better with age!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

handsome boy

and now i have thoughts of sting .. he does get better. all that yoga, don't'cha know.

and i saw the police in concert a few years ago ... excellent show!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

faerie said:


> handsome boy
> 
> and now i have thoughts of sting .. he does get better. all that yoga, don't'cha know.
> 
> and i saw the police in concert a few years ago ... excellent show!


 Love him! 

I am jealous that you saw him.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes He is lovely. And the name is really special too. Never heard of a dog called Thinker - that's nice!

As to the clip on combs. I was over at my groomer friend's last week with my granddaughter - getting some grooming lessons. My friend showed us how to rough cut Lucy's coat - without cutting out own hands - and then she gave Lucy a bath. She said the same as Arreau - no point in washing the stuff you are cutting off. Then my granddaughter, who was better at the whole thing than I was - took the clippers and had a go. My friend took the comb off the top and showed us the find blade underneath - I forget what number it was. And then Alyssa ran the clipper over Lucy's back and she ended up with coat 1" long. Lucy looked great and Alyssa had never used a clipper in her life before. 

Of course, it was my friend who finished her off and did the final perfection trimming - but the clipping part seemed really easy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Purley said:


> Yes He is lovely. And the name is really special too. Never heard of a dog called Thinker - that's nice!
> 
> As to the clip on combs. I was over at my groomer friend's last week with my granddaughter - getting some grooming lessons. My friend showed us how to rough cut Lucy's coat - without cutting out own hands - and then she gave Lucy a bath. She said the same as Arreau - no point in washing the stuff you are cutting off. Then my granddaughter, who was better at the whole thing than I was - took the clippers and had a go. My friend took the comb off the top and showed us the find blade underneath - I forget what number it was. And then Alyssa ran the clipper over Lucy's back and she ended up with coat 1" long. Lucy looked great and Alyssa had never used a clipper in her life before.
> 
> Of course, it was my friend who finished her off and did the final perfection trimming - but the clipping part seemed really easy.


I would like to thank each and every one of you for you kind, sweet comments about Thinker, the wonderful old gent. He is a treasure and is very much loved, because of who he is, and because of the connection to my Mom. He and I both loved her in a special way and I think we have both felt her loss in much the same way. I know how much she loved me, and how much she loved him, so when I put my hands on this boy I honestly can sense her smiling on the situation from Heaven. Same as my having Quincy here in our family. Our roots were in black Standards, which Mom bred and showed for many years. so to have taken some of the money from my Mother's estate to purchase a black puppy from Iceland...well, I don't think there would be anything I could have done which would have tickled my Mother more and I know she finds this all ironic and amusing and would be giving me a great big "two thumbs up" about all of this.

We just enjoy our time with Thinker knowing he could be with us for a few years yet or could be taken soon. He has some health problems, most of which are related to bad teeth. The vets will not knock him out because of his age and because of a heart murmur that has developed because of the teeth. So, a catch 22. The idea of losing him one day, while I know it is reality is something I know I will not be able to face with grace or be strong through. so I hope you will all be here for me at that time because I KNOW I will be a mess.

BTW...the combs worked so nicely, particularly for an older dog who finds the length of time on their feet for lots of scissor work. So quick, so easy!!! I will certainly not use them on every dog because I do prefer to get rid of as much excess coat prior to the bath as possible. But in certain cases, like Thinkers, I will just groom the dog more often and use the combs because it makes it easier for them and they end up with a decent looking clip and not kjust stripped down to nothing.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I think the special bond you share with Thinker, forged from love and tremendous loss, is a true tribute to your mother. I cannot begin to imagine what you've had to endure in the way of heartache. I am only too happy to know some of the immense void has been filled by such wonderful poodles as yours. As for Thinker himself, he's a magnificent old gent. There's something so special and dear about an old dog. A long-time beloved friend is hard to come by, whether two-legged or four. Your mother must have been a remarkable woman to have created a woman like you and such wonderful poodles. She's left an indelible mark on this earth. I feel privileged to get to know of her through you. All the love and understanding in the world will follow you and Thinker when his time comes. Until then, live like a dog, relishing the moment. In the end, that's really all that matters.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

He is very attractive in both show coat and today! I went to his show coat link- nice! You mentioned wanting a link to him, did you ever get a pup from him?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

No, unfortunately I have not gotten a puppy where he is the Daddy or Grandpa. It is still a possibility though. But I have been thinking lately that maybe I should just stick to what I know, do what I can to improve my red lines and breed the odd black litter. It does upset me though that Thinker could be the end of the line for me in silvers, and thinking I might not have anything of his iin my house again. Terribly sad.


----------

